# Fiesta ST correction detail with Envy Car Care and SiRamik



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, i spent thursday and friday with Tim @ Envy Car Care caring out a correction detail (with only the odd deep RDS left) on my Fiesta ST.
We didn't have time for alot of during pics but i got a bit snap happy with the afters as im so pleased with the end results 

Usual wash procedure including full wheel and paint decon with Tims own excellent products - Bubbly Jubbly, shampoo and Iron Awe. Yes i know the wheels are shocking, my own fault and they are being sorted soon.

Once indoors the car was clayed by us both with clay cloths and then the lights were turned on. Tbh the paintwork wasn't too bad and corrected lovely (save for a few sticky areas) with Rupes (forgotten which compound but was a white bottle) on a meguiars polishing or 3m yellow pad, and refined with menzerna 85RE on black or 3m blue pads. By the end of day one we had the whole car corrected and refined (leaving only the sideskirts to do) and the windscreen sealed with Nanolex Glass Ultra and the rest of the glass with Gtechniq G1 so these could fully cure whilst the car was indoors overnight.

Upon arrival on friday morning, Tim had already completed the sideskirts so i moved onto dressing the tyres and arches with Tims own dressing 'Rubber Lover' and sorting the tailpipes with the Britemax metal twins and fine grade wire wool. Also in attendance was Martin from Renovatio Automotive Detailing who then helped Tim to apply and remove the chosen paintwork protection after a few Filler Killer wipe downs - SiRamik SC15 coating, of which two coats were applied approx 30 mins apart and then topped with SiRamik Mist as a sacrafical layer during the curing of SC15.

The interior also got a hoover, plastics with Envy APC, glass cleaned with Envy Filler Killer and the mats and front seats (cloth sections as they were looking grubby) were sorted by Tim with his Tornador. After this, much banter and KFC was had.

To say im pleased with the result is a total understatement, many thanks again to Tim and to Martin for his help on day two - was much appreciated.

Onto the pics, will let them do the talking 




























all readings consistantly around 220-240 microns







































































































































































































thanks for looking


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good Kev, plenty of flake pop there and a stunning colour:thumb:

Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kev, shame my phone made it look red at times even though its molten orange lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, then again, I'm a bit biased, as the mrs drives one.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work Kev.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks spot on, colour really suits the car


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice job.
Do you have color code for those beautiful gunmetal alloys?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Great work guys! Looking great


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Neno330 said:


> Nice job.
> Do you have color code for those beautiful gunmetal alloys?


Afraid not, its an OEM colour..


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Neno330 said:


> Nice job.
> Do you have color code for those beautiful gunmetal alloys?


It's called RADO grey, but ford have since changed the colour and they are now the same as the focus St colour.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking lovely, nice work :thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking good. I do love that molten orange!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking effort gents:thumb:

Quite like the purple colour of the wheels


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow love the colour and finish. Now comes the challenge to keep the paint in that condition


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good Kev, the gruesome two some just love getting together.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Russ  im keen to see what the coating is like in the long term as im doing quite a lot of miles now to and from the missus, plus work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great job, looks excellent. Well done


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning work :thumb: such a nice colour



Neno330 said:


> Nice job.
> Do you have color code for those beautiful gunmetal alloys?


I had to touch up a few chips on one of my Rado wheels, nearest thing is supposedly Volvo Anthracite 932, The newest ST's now have an even darker wheel.


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

I have mine coming in October in Panther black.. Too excited for this beast.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking cracking Kev :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

Excellent job! Love the alloys aswell!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning car:thumb: excellent work and wheels are a lovely colour kev:argie: i would love to own one myself some time:argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> Stunning car:thumb: excellent work and wheels are a lovely colour kev:argie: i would love to own one myself some time:argie:


thanks  they are being refurbished in the new year and i love the colour but may go for something different. its an epic car tbh, easily hangs on to much more powerful cars on twisty roads yet can still nudge 50mpg on a run (well, a smidge under 49 on my drive to Tim's premises on thursday)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

few more pics


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Small update to say the Siramik paint coating is performing just as good as the day it was applied but the nanolex has dwindled from the windscreen, probably due to wiper use. I will clean it with a tfr or similar to see if its still 'there'..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Just over a year ago now, paintwork still 95% + perfect, Siramik still doing its thing. Since application, car has only had basic washes with Envy Car Care snow foam or G101 pre wash and Envy Car Care shampoo and one wipe over with SC Mist


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------

